# how do i stop my hood from making noise



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

out of no where my lamp light started to make the most annoying loud ringing sound

the same sound your ears make from tinnitus, its loud as hell! if i unplug it, it goes away

but any ideas? it has tight connections and is relatively a new problem


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Change the bulb, maybe?


----------



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it a fluorescent light that runs off a balast? If so then most likely the balast is problematic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Age has a lot to do with it.How old is the bulb and the fixture?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

It's the ballast. A ballast is basically a transformer (actually, it's a buck-boost converter) that cleans up the electricity coming in from your wall outlet to the bulb. If the circuitry is faulty, it will buzz as you say it does. You need to replace the ballast and possibly the bulb as well (from damage caused by the ballast not cleaning up the electricity). It would probably be just as cost-effective to replace the entire hood (unless you're running an Eclipse tank).


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

i did accidently spill water all over it but it worked fine and never buzzed until like earlier this month, and that happened like 3 months ago

i dont really want to replace the hood but i can replace the lights, ill try that later =[


----------

